# Why are male cats screaming outside??



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

ok so as many of you know i have a female cat named willow.. Willow was given to me as at 4weeks old her and 1 more letter mate was dumped in my friends aunties garden (she owned three rottweilers) so maybe whoever dumped them thought ...... 

anyway she was given to me and i weaned her and cared for her my parents were reluctant to let me keep her so i was told to have her spayed, so at 5 months old i took her to the vets and they did the procedure (she was a week off 6 weeks so it was early but not overly) 

this year willow will be 7 so she has been with me a long time... in the 7 years I've had her we have had rescue cats and kittens come and go (when we lived in our last place for about a year and half we helped out with unwanted cats), last summer we moved and the new landlords rules put a stop to the rescues so it is just us willow and my eldest cat Ellis (he is a 16 year ls nueterd male we have had in the family from a kitten)

for the last couple of week and continuing the two male cats that live on our cul-de-sac sit outside the house and yowl and scream and fight, they keep us awake and are disturbing the neighbors also, i know from experience this means its mating season and they are calling to a female but why willow??

why have male cats started to do this after 7 years? and what can i do to prevent them from doing this? 

I have tried shooing them and getting the things to repel them as much as i can without making my own cats uncomfortable and i know i could just let the dog out and they prolly wouldn't come back but that's cruel and also would give Atlanta the wrong impression..

I don't know where the males come from to advise their owners to get them nueterd so i'm basicly just asking for advice to stop them and maybe a reason as to why they are disturbing everyone over a spayed female


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Although she has been spayed so will not be producing hormones at the same level as an unspayed female, she is still producing those hormones. So a Tom cat will still recognise her as female but obviously won't realise that she has been spayed and to him mating her won't be any different to mating an unspayed female cat. A lot of un-neutered Toms will try and mate any female in sight, whether they are in heat or not. This may explain why they are outside your house behaving as they are. Unfortunately the only thing that would stop them doing this for good would obviously be neutering but unless you can find out who the owners are that isn't really an option  To be honest the only thing I can think of is to try and scare them off enough so they don't come back, products designed to deter cats probably won't put off a determined Tom cat I'm afraid. Sorry I can't be more helpful! :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hosepipe or a supersoaker water pistol is your best bet.

they should get the idea after a few soakings, it wont hurt them, except for their pride.


----------



## ShortAndSweet (Feb 24, 2012)

Gemificus said:


> ok so as many of you know i have a female cat named willow.. Willow was given to me as at 4weeks old her and 1 more letter mate was dumped in my friends aunties garden (she owned three rottweilers) so maybe whoever dumped them thought ......
> 
> anyway she was given to me and i weaned her and cared for her my parents were reluctant to let me keep her so i was told to have her spayed, so at 5 months old i took her to the vets and they did the procedure (she was a week off 6 weeks so it was early but not overly)
> 
> ...


Read this too quick and thought you said you tried Shooting them :lol2:
Should've seen my face :gasp: haha


----------



## Finedon (Feb 10, 2012)

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Although she has been spayed so will not be producing hormones at the same level as an unspayed female, she is still producing those hormones. So a Tom cat will still recognise her as female but obviously won't realise that she has been spayed and to him mating her won't be any different to mating an unspayed female cat. A lot of un-neutered Toms will try and mate any female in sight, whether they are in heat or not. This may explain why they are outside your house behaving as they are. Unfortunately the only thing that would stop them doing this for good would obviously be neutering but unless you can find out who the owners are that isn't really an option  To be honest the only thing I can think of is to try and scare them off enough so they don't come back, products designed to deter cats probably won't put off a determined Tom cat I'm afraid. Sorry I can't be more helpful! :blush:


please ignore the above thread it is total rubbish!:whistling2:

The tom cat's will be fighting over territory and your spayed female will not be giving off any scent that would encourage them to fight over her!
They will be fighting for the rights to have your drive/garden if they have access to it, as their territory.
We have 12 cats as we breed & show Siamese cats. We often have girls calling here but as our garden is cat proof they cannot get in. But they do come close by when they hear the calls of our girls. When we have no girls the local unneutered males still fight in the street as they are patrolling their territory looking for receptive females. If your girl is neutered then she will not be leaving any scent that is of interest to the local unneutered males. 
Like many neighbourhoods in the UK you clearly have a number of irresponsible owner who have unneutered cats both male and female.


----------



## Finedon (Feb 10, 2012)

Serenity's_Fall said:


> Although she has been spayed so will not be producing hormones at the same level as an unspayed female, she is still producing those hormones. So a Tom cat will still recognise her as female but obviously won't realise that she has been spayed and to him mating her won't be any different to mating an unspayed female cat. A lot of un-neutered Toms will try and mate any female in sight, whether they are in heat or not. This may explain why they are outside your house behaving as they are. Unfortunately the only thing that would stop them doing this for good would obviously be neutering but unless you can find out who the owners are that isn't really an option  To be honest the only thing I can think of is to try and scare them off enough so they don't come back, products designed to deter cats probably won't put off a determined Tom cat I'm afraid. Sorry I can't be more helpful! :blush:


please ignore the above thread it is total rubbish!:whistling2: when a female cat is neutered ALL her reproductive organs are removes hence she has no sexual hormone production

The tom cat's will be fighting over territory and your spayed female will not be giving off any scent that would encourage them to fight over her!
They will be fighting for the rights to have your drive/garden if they have access to it, as their territory.
We have 12 cats as we breed & show Siamese cats. We often have girls calling here but as our garden is cat proof they cannot get in. But they do come close by when they hear the calls of our girls. When we have no girls the local unneutered males still fight in the street as they are patrolling their territory looking for receptive females. If your girl is neutered then she will not be leaving any scent that is of interest to the local unneutered males. 
Like many neighbourhoods in the UK you clearly have a number of irresponsible owner who have unneutered cats both male and female.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

As has been said, this time of year its all about territory for the males (neutered males sometimes also display this behaviour, they just tend not to fight to the death over it!). Doesn't always matter if there's even a female around, spayed or not, its just their nature and there is not a lot you can do about it. At least you yourself won't have any unwanted pregnancies x


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you to u all you have helped me understand a little more as to why they are around, 
there is only two of them they seem to be the only other cats that live in the area i know Willow can be very territorial also she is often seen giving the males a good battering 
I will try the water gun option 

and thanks again i just wasn't able to understand why they were hanging around i didn't even think i could be territorial because usually Willow bullies off any cat that comes near


----------

